# FREE E-CALLER GIVEAWAY - From Northern Skies and Squawk Box



## nodakoutdoors.com

One of our newer sponsors, Northern Skies Outfitters, the makers of the Squawk Box, are giving away a free e-caller to one of the members of Nodak Outdoors.

This giveaway entails a Base unit SQUAWK BOX, two PA speakers, and a custom modified MP3 player (over a $300 value).









*To be entered, all you have to do is reply to this thread. * Be clever if you'd like, it may help. :thumb: :lol:

Don't forget to check out the Squawk Box for yourself at: http://www.northernskiesoutfitters.com/ ... ption3.php

They are also available in the store for purchase here at Nodak Outdoors:

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/snow ... er-61.html


----------



## Ref

I'd love to win a Squawk Box    :beer: :beer: :beer:

Thanks for being a sponsor!


----------



## hntnmn23

Sign me up...Multi use tool here. Bring birds in and drown out the wife.

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Scutes

What better way to get the name of a new sponsor out there than to award it to a graduate student bound for the waterfowl hunting mecca of South Dakota! Squawk Box Rules!!

~Scutes


----------



## MNget'emclose

Thanks squawk box!! I would love to be in the field this spring with more noise


----------



## mcudwort

I need all the help I can get Northern Skies!!! please!


----------



## bisontraks

Thank you for being a sponsor Northern Skies.
:thumb:

My 15yr old son would love to win this.


----------



## jmayerl

Thanks squawk box, now I can rock out in the field!


----------



## SDHandgunner

The Northern Skies Squawk Box, now that is a name just begging to be won by someone from the northern tier states. Squawk Box is a classic name for an E-Caller, as when I am practicing with my mouth calls my wife hollers "do you have to keep up with that squawking all the time".

I would be honored to win and test out a Northern Skies Squawk Box.

Larry


----------



## kansaskiller

sign me up. sounds like a good deal to me. keep the honkers fallin.


----------



## blhunter3

Sign me up, I could use another ecaller.


----------



## jcnelsn1

Sign me up


----------



## Flight Cancelled

If i win...i'll take my girlfriend hunting on the day i break in my new squawk box and ill post a pic to prove it :thumb:


----------



## poutpro

If I win, I will quit busting roosts and try decoying. Maybe the site will become more civil.


----------



## goosehunter75

Nice deal. Would love to hunter over a real ecaller that doesnt sound horrible for once.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

Would love to add this, more money for silosocks. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Sawyerbob

Thanks for being a sponsor and supporting ND sportsmen.


----------



## duckmander

Thank you northern skies for the sponsor ship.

So lets quit squawkin.

And atart boxin up My

swauk box.


----------



## duckjunky

Thanks for Sponsering us!!! Please count me in!!!!!


----------



## 6162rk

wow. thanks for the giveaway. this is gonna be great. whos your daddy?


----------



## jp

You mean by using this call the ducks and geese may actually come in my direction? What a great idea!!!!
For sure sign me up.

jP

Thanks for becoming a sponsor and a big welcome to a great ND outdoors site.


----------



## hntr72

gimme gimme gimme I want one


----------



## INhonker1

:beer: Double the speakers...........double the fun :beer:


----------



## whitehorse

thanks for sponsering, it's a much needed tool for my first attempt at a serious snow season!


----------



## twopopper

I married a squawk box, now it would be nice to have one I can turn off when not in use!! Thanks Northern Skies!!!


----------



## billcollector08

thanks for being a sponser would be nice to have squawk box covered in mudd out in a corn feild this spring!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## jaredm_22

anything to help knock out a few sky carp!


----------



## ckbeggs

Thanks Northern Skies. Sign me up.


----------



## justund223

Can i get in the top ten just once? 

Thanks for the great giveway guys :beer:


----------



## Andy Weber

All of the older guys on this sight either married a squawk or have a squawkin girlfriend, so I think the youth of this sport(YOUTH=ME) should have a chance at one.
Thanks Northern.


----------



## Goose Guy350

I met Mat for the first time this year in MO, stand up guy. Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## Ima870man

Throw my name into the squawk.

Thanks

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## SnowSlammer

Sign me up! Thanks Squawk Box!


----------



## kwackwhacker

sign me up cant chase them this year do to foot surgeries so let them come to me


----------



## nodak4life

I can accept the prize any weekend but next, the Jonas brothers are in town.


----------



## MCMANN

a big thank you to mat and chris for giving us a chance to win the best dam e-caller on the market .i look forward to using it this spring..
thanks

MIKE


----------



## L.Zumbusch

I would definitely love winning the Squawk Box from Northern Skies. It would be a good replacement for my homemade that sounds more like my girlfriend squawking than anything else, bless her heart. Thank you for the opportunity and thank you for your sponsorship to this amazing and informative website!!


----------



## ghggroundforce

Sign me up. Thanks Northern Skies


----------



## Pato

Thanks for the chance to win!
No sore knees from sneaking and stalking this year!


----------



## FrogMan

Thanks for the sponsorship, and welcome. 
My wife is due in a month with our first kid, a boy...this would make a great baby gift for my son and give us great reasons to get out of mama's hair on the weekends! 
Many Thanks!
Eric


----------



## kruger08k

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## stoli

I'm in I could use a new Squawk Box...thanks again Northern Skies and Squawk Box.... :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## JeffN

I already have a squawk box called "wife". That's gonna leave a mark oke: 
But, I could always use another one :beer: 
Sign me up for this style of one. 
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## owwwwww

Great idea! You will make whoever wins it very happy and if I win it you will make me extatic!


----------



## fox412

If you can't walk the walk don't squawk the squawk
Thanks


----------



## mtgreenheads

Is there a cassette model? If you give it to me, I will write glowing reviews on the internet, regardless of performance. (I bet the thing rocks, though).


----------



## vtrons

Thanks Northern Skies.
Sign me up so I can get squawking!


----------



## tikkat3

Thanks for sponsoring! I'll put it to good use in my tundra conservation efforts!


----------



## pintail09

I'd like in, Thanks!!!!


----------



## pbohls

would love this call. just starting and dont a caller yet. thanks alot for the chance


----------



## kill em

Thanks for sponsoring! I could definitely use an e-caller!

Thanks again


----------



## snowslayer

Sign me up. Thanks for sponsoring.


----------



## the professor

toss my name in! i'd love a squawk box.


----------



## fc bllab

Hey, what an opportunity, I can only dream of owning an E Caller that nice top of the line. Thanks for the chance, good luck everybody huntin's right around the corner.


----------



## zwohl

Welcome to the site! Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## Blueman

Thanks for sponsoring th site, I love to add another squeak box, you know besides my brother. SIGN ME UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## krsportsman

Count me in; these things are definitely the real deal and sound awesome. Way easier to haul around and a lot smaller then the goosegetter!! Awesome little e-caller!


----------



## cut_un

Hey guys, signe me up...... would like to make some noise here in Va.


----------



## dfhoitsma

thanks for being a sponsor!


----------



## Brad from ND

I would love to win a Squawk Box that way I won't be out of breath any more when it's time to shoot.


----------



## jake urich

I'd love to be sqaukin that squak box near squaw


----------



## jesseshunting200

sign me and my 8 year old up so we can get some snow geese this spring in north dakota!


----------



## kk1149

Well im in iraq right know coming home on R&rR in march and this would make a great homcoming gift to get some more birds before i have to come back over to the desert! thanks for being a sponsor and helping out a great site and a great bunch of guys!


----------



## Guest

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## Band Man

Toss me in there. I always love to get down and dirty with the snow geese. Eearragh honka honka THE TRAIN.


----------



## Old Hunter

Thanks Northern Skies I will use it this spring.


----------



## mikehaines70

please northern skies let me win the box i have no money and i dont have a ecaller for this spring i just had a baby and the money is short my friends arnt helping out to much and the one we have is broke it would be a awsome gift thanks northern skies


----------



## pappyhat

Thankyou Northern Skies for your sponsership of this site. I would like to have your Squawk Box for my March hunt in ND, I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Maverick

"Swing to the east and swing to the west
Swing to the goose you love the best
Come and do the goose squawk with me"

Thanks for sponsoring!!!!! I'll put that thing to good use!


----------



## take'em down

Thanks Northern Skies for a chance at winning a Squawk Box!!!!
could really use it this spring!!!!!!


----------



## wtrfowl14

Thanks Northern Skies I can really use it. 
And if they help compared to anything I had this fall without a call lookout birds it can be some major fun now.


----------



## Chaws

Sign me up!


----------



## ND_duckman

Thanks Northern Skies for sponsoring the site.

My baby boy will be born in a month and I would love to show him the experience of decoying snow geese...especially since it would be to hard for him to crawl through the muddy fields this spring.

Plus I need the sound system to help save the tundra!


----------



## Powder

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## 1observer

A lady had a tattoo of Elvis done on the inside of each of her thighs. Later that evening, she asked her husband what he thought of her tattoos? He replied, "I'm not sure who those other two guys are, but the guy in the middle looks like Willie Nelson!"
Now that's a Squawk Box!!!


----------



## NEHONKERZ

Count me in! The D-cell Mp-3 adapter is a great idea. Those AAA's don't last long on cold days. Good looking product.


----------



## fowlminded

Ya nothing better than calling in snows, yotes, and a fox now and then.


----------



## HOBBES

Thanks Northern Skies and Squawk Box. Would love to add this to my deke spread!


----------



## oldfireguy

The Squawk Box looks like a winner......It's light and can call in any "dialect"!

Please include my entry.

oldfireguy


----------



## Bruce

sign me up. my son won't have to listen to me call.


----------



## mikehaines70

please northern skies hooooooooooooooooooook me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woop wooooooop wooooop woooooooooooop


----------



## MinnMag

A Squawk Box sure would help keep my hands warm on those cold mornings. My hand warmer's a Benelli barrel!


----------



## swandog

chance for a free a FREE call box? sign me up. I hear the squawk is an awesome call to get them white devils in close :sniper: :sniper: :beer:


----------



## shelby

I neeeed a new e-caller to provide food for my family thanks


----------



## jonnyr7

just when you thought the greatest thing in the world would be escaping your squawk box, you are happy to bring one with on your hunting trip!


----------



## ganderwacker

Would love the opportunity to try this out on some New York snows. Thanks for being a sponsor of this great site and count me in.


----------



## OkieFowler

What a Squawktastic gesture from a new sponsor...thanks Northern Skies. Oh, and by the way, please count me in.


----------



## joebobhunter4

i would like a shot at a free ecaller! thanks


----------



## mikehaines70

please northern skies let me win i dont have a e caller and God knows i cant afford one please help me out it would mean millions


----------



## DakotaRidge

Thanks for the opportunity to win and welcome to the site! :rock:


----------



## ekrueger35

This looks like a squawking good call, thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## J.D.

I wanna win the squak box
Gets the birds so close
you can kill em with rocks
even over old school windsocks!


----------



## 16212386

Sign me up! Poor college students ALWAYS love getting freebies!  Thanks for the support Northern Skies


----------



## Horker23

Thanks Northern Skies. Sign me up.


----------



## dukhunter21

I'm not going to beat around the bush. I'm not creative, so all I can say is please let me win I need help bringing down the snows.!


----------



## bluebird

Give me that BOX!!!!


----------



## allhunter

i need a box i love hearing the squeak


----------



## Duckmaster1

count me in,
Thanks


----------



## smokeumm

Hey over here, pick me!!!! Thank you for being a sponsor Northern Skies.


----------



## buckeyefan

Why not? If Obama deserves the Nobel Peace Prize then surely I stand a chance for an e-caller, right?


----------



## Marlin40

I want your box!!!


----------



## NDH

i want one!


----------



## dekedog

hey nodak sure could use one of those e callers getting tired of my wife fussing about all of that noise


----------



## sabb66ca

Thanks for the chance


----------



## headshot

I need to win this ecaller.


----------



## Pete

Northern Skies,

Thanks for sponsoring! Looks like a first class rig!

- Pete


----------



## coy

I'd Love to hear some Johnny Cash come thru that thing ! ! ! ! !


----------



## glove

Hello
I am in :beer: 
And I need this. I am laid off and in the house with the wife quite a bit.  I think this is just what I need to keep the nagging down a little or at least make it so I don't hear it.  
Thanks 
Dave Z


----------



## honkerslayr

Wow!!! I'd love to have a squawk box!! I'm not much for luck but ya never know....Thanks northern skies!


----------



## buckmaster

Sweet call could be the answer


----------



## duckman13

Sign me up, I could use an ecaller


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Thanks!!


----------



## Arlan Smedsrud

Enter me, nothing better than a white tornado!


----------



## NDMALLARD

I am one Squak Box short of a complete snow goose set-up (I could use a Squak 4-wheeler too if your company is feeling generous)!

Thanks for your sponsership.


----------



## gaddy getter

Would love a new squawk box....throw me in!

Is it March yet?!


----------



## speck

i could use a good caller i have heard great things about your caller, thanks


----------



## moyer56

Would love to be signed up for the free ecaller. If id get it then me and my cousin might actually have some successful hunts... cant afford one yet becasue were both in school


----------



## Carbon Express

Thanks for the support! This looks like a great unit to help put some bodies on the ground!


----------



## Vike_hunter

I'm in. Funds are too low for this student to buy one.....


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

Squawk Box
It's the box that talks, 
Creating the highest quality E-caller 
That is worth every Dollar!

Thank you from all of us at *Nodak Outdoors* for being a sponsor.

Thank You!


----------



## JvT

I'm still using an original Johnny Stewart Tape Caller. What a nice upgrade it would be if drawn for a new Squawk Box. I have heard nothing but good things about them. Count me in please for sure.


----------



## goosegrinder

Nice of you to do Northen Skies.

Alex


----------



## mikehaines70

woop woop please northern skies hooooook me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i want one so bad was gunna buy it but money is to tight so help me out :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster

gimme a squaker, dont have a gf so i need something to fill the squak box position


----------



## Bowstring

My two grandsons would have a hoot hunting with that, thanks for the chance.

PS, young'uns are your future customers!!!!


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Thanks for sponsering Northern Skies!!! I'm sure this caller would bump my success rate TEN FOLD ! I need somethin to help me beat the wopping 3 birds from last year!!!


----------



## keenansnyder

to be honest. I have never won anything in my life. been to 4 DU events and not have won a door prize. I need my luck to trurn.

plus i have never shot a snow in my life and am planning to hit them hard this spring. Any help would bre greatly appreciated.

Sign me up

Thanks The Northern Skies Squawk Box

[email protected]


----------



## kmhibbs

Sign me up for a Squawk Box!


----------



## DEER BOY

Oh man I bet that thing is sweet. If I win it I'll mount a head on the box and it will be the only full body decoy in my whole spread of silosocks. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## gobblender

Thanks Squawk box!


----------



## SiouxperDave25

I got nuthin clever but please throw my name in the hat.


----------



## honker85

Sign me up! All my buddies get a bad case of lock jaw in the spring from blowin so much!!!


----------



## goodkarmarising

If I win, I could quit jump shooting the sky carp and might quit busting the roost on them :beer:


----------



## Phil The Thrill

Sign me up!


----------



## FREIBS

Sign me up!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Thanks for being a sponsor and a great giveaway....

That squawk box sure will be great this spring to help me perfect my dance moves....shopping cart and sprinkler...when the geese are not flying or when picking up the spread. :beer:


----------



## snowgoosedestroyer

Sign me up as well! Having this caller will make sneaking the roost easier as I could wear it as a backpack and they would just think im a rabid flock of snows. haha

JK!

Seriously sign me up! This would be awesome to have!


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys

Squawk Box, you say. I can't wait to crank it!


----------



## lakerwaterfowler

Thanks for the sponsorship, have heard wonderful thing about this caller. And thanks for the oportunity!


----------



## snowgoosehunter

Count me in. I could really use a E-caller!!

Welcome to the site Northern Skies.


----------



## DonkeyCart

Sign me up!

Thanks for being a sponsor and for the opportunity.

Also thanks for Chris and this site!

Love to use the Squawk box around Squaw Creek this year!

Thanks again!


----------



## mikehaines70

arg arg im a pirate hehe throw my name in the squawk box and ship it to my house!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## okie870

This would be a killer addition to my snow goose rig!!


----------



## mallardman92

sign me up 
thanks for being a sponsor

mallardman


----------



## mach

Count me in.
It would be an honor to use the Squawk Box from Northern Skies..I won't have to use my homemade boombox which is not quite loud enough. I will be sure to field test it this fall and provide some pics


----------



## Whistler

It would be nice to have something in the house that squawks other than my wife!! :thumb: :thumb: My 8 year old son and I would actually appreciate and listen to this squawk box and enjoy every minute of it!! Thanks for being a sponsor!


----------



## smokinberetta

I live in Canada.......we don't have electricity or running water yet! I really need a new ecaller!! Who needs the creature comforts for home when you'd rather live in your layout blind and shoot snow geese! Load the gun and pull the trigger.......smokinberetta........


----------



## teamducker

Sign me up we need the meat :beer:


----------



## stupidcosmoline

ain't gonna lie. new to e calling would love to try this product


----------



## ShineRunner

Thanks for the chance for a new eCaller. I only have one question, will it work in North Carolina? oke:


----------



## Prarie Hunter

:rock: Rock on Squawk Box! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## cattrapper

throw me in.


----------



## waterboy1950

1 SQUACKBOX for me!!Welcome to NoDak :beer:


> AIM SMALL,MISS SMALL.


----------



## chop_05

Count me in please. That would be sweet to win that thing.


----------



## sno

welcome and thanks for being a sponsor


----------



## Snowpro

Love to give it a try here in Arkansas!


----------



## duknut1975

Put me in too, thanks for the chance


----------



## marnus

I need all the help I can get! Sign me up! Thanks. :beer:


----------



## waterfowler22

Was planning on buying one....but it would be nice to get it for free!!!


----------



## wit

Throw my name in the hat as well.

Thanks for being a sponsor to squawk box and for this chance to win.

Would love to squawk in some dirty birds right now, cant wait.

Thanks
Wit


----------



## cowaterfowler

Thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

sounds good to me to win one of them !!


----------



## teamshakeandbake

Thank you Northern Skies!! It is truely wonderful to have sponsers such as yourself to help keep this GREAT site running!  I would love to find out what a great call sounds like!!! P.S. keep up the good work Chris


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

THis would be sweet to win! Thanks for sponsering and giving us the chance to win


----------



## LukeDuke

Brand New to this site!! Definatly extremely usefull! You know, my g/f dosent like it too well when all I ever do is go out and hunt, she'd rather have me stay at home or go shopping exciting!!. hmmm, but only if I had a brand new squawk box from Northern Skies I could play it in the house and drive her nutts with it so she finally gives in and say's "Dont you have somewhere to be today"? As a matter of fact I DOOO!!! But I cant do that if I dont win it! hahaha :beer:


----------



## dacaller

Pick me! Pick me! I wanna squawk box from Nothern Skies to show off to all the hunters where I hunt in Illinois.... 

I'm willing to pay the shipping cost to Indiana....


----------



## Perch Tugger

Count me in on this and Thanks for the chance at a great and wonderful product my screaming monkeys are getting tired so this would give them the rest they need. My whinning rabits say they would like a vacation also. :sniper:


----------



## mnspazz

Would definately Make My Return From Iraq a nice one. Hope I Win, thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## BHealy

Usually a "squawk" is a complaint in my line of work, but I've heard that the opposite is true in this company's case

so, sign me up!


----------



## SDOutdoorsman

Would love to try one of these out this spring. Thanks for the opportunity and for being a sponsor.


----------



## bud24

Thanks for the sponsership Northern Skies. maybe the squawk box would be better suited for me..... PIC


----------



## GKBassplayer

hook me up! quite a step up from my set up!


----------



## tka250

:rock: Hunting with surround sound would be cool. I wonder if it would be louder than my kids and wife? Only one way to find out, give to me to test it out. :rock:


----------



## dm

sign me up, I want to have one


----------



## fowl_play

if i win the squawk box...well, the possibilities are endless. i definatley need a new caller to go out to the wal mart parking lot and mess with customers


----------



## rainbow hunter

SUre would like to have a new squawk box---- I'm sure your has an on and off switch.

Could have used a switch on the ex-girlfriend.. SqUawk- Squawk Squawk....

Thanks for being a sponsor-- sign me up for the chance.


----------



## yellowgoosedog

Sign me up please!! This would be a great improvement over my modified Atari 2600 system...ha, just kidding...man that dates me. :wink:


----------



## caffee

o.k. i'm in. thanks


----------



## waterfowl kid

we are honored to have you as a sponsor!!!!


----------



## chase870

Sweet deal, If I win it I'll try it on crows in ga and let you know what the crow model should have for your next model


----------



## maryk

Would love a squawk box! who would'nt? Spring is coming!


----------



## mallardhunter

it would be nice to use a squawk box on some coots on the upcomming year


----------



## Super fluke

Count me in... I'm headed to MO to hunt with Northern Skies in March. Can't wait!


----------



## KEN W

Count me in.....Thanks


----------



## HighLineman

gLAD TO SEE THE NEW SPONSOR ON BOARD AND i HOPE THIS FORUMAN BRINGS HIM SOME BUSSINESS :beer:


----------



## snow

Mat,sign me up as well...After hunting over your box last spring I know 1st hand how well they work,and if I don't win I guess your stuck with me again come march/april. :beer:

Tim


----------



## drake17

Count me in too..........THANKS Northern Skies. Good Luck this spring


----------



## sdsnow1

count me in 
me and a couple friends are going to buying snow goose decoys soon so winning this would save us from buying one and we could spend more on decoys 
Thanks for the chance sdsnow1


----------



## Green-hntr

Throw my name in the hat......I could use a one of these this spring.


----------



## Goat

The Squawk Box looks killer. I hope it will make my ears bleed and the snows rain down. Wooooo.

Da Goat


----------



## Jamie Risovi

Please, sign me up too!!


----------



## shooteminthelips

I am in. Great product. I would love to give one a try.


----------



## DTF

Another caller in the field would be Great!! It would be really Great, because it would'nt be called Dave. (Sorry Dave)
Thanks Northern Skies


----------



## popo

Great looking caller! I would love to be the one who get's to try it out.


----------



## bluegoose18

"well gall leee" I'd just can't wait to crank up the squawk box in the morning 
first tune of the day Stairway to Heaven 
2nd tune Stranglehold
3rd Eyes to the sky
see in my camp we crank up some good old rock and while setting dekes in the am
then we blast Eyes to the sky.
:thumb:


----------



## Springer

Welcome aboard. i could sure use one I can't call and the kid won't learn. :bop:


----------



## waterfowl hunter24

sign me up i could really use it
it will help me a lot


----------



## makin it rain

I could use the squawk box to cover up my other human squawk box

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## mikehaines70

i need a squawk box i am poor as a cave man and i just neeeeeeed one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!count be in u beautifull butterflies


----------



## collar boy

cool deal. thanks man


----------



## Richie

Sweet deal. This would be excellant to add to my gear and help conserve the tundra. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## mmoats

Hey I would love to start Squawkin! Thanks for sponsoring Nodak. :beer:


----------



## Win.308Stealth

GIMME GIMME GIMME. and anything else i don't need to pay for. I like this sponsor.


----------



## chuck lingbeek

NODAK OUTDOORS
Thanks; Northern Skies Outfitters and Squawk Box. ($300.00 value) Wow!! I would be honored to use the Squawk Box at Devils Lake, ND. Would be nice to win and a reason to start hunting SD. geese this spring. Good Luck on Sales Chuck. :sniper:


----------



## wuttheflock

Count me in!! Thanks Northern Skies, looks like a great setup!! :rock:


----------



## snow123geese

Thanks! I would love to win this to bring in those smart birds. This would definetely help!!!


----------



## Nasty Nate

I WANT IT , I LOVE IT, I WANT SOME MORE OF IT


----------



## blue geese

give it here *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## possumfoot

sign me up...


----------



## FowlBoysInc

Thank You,and Welcome to the site.Would love a new squak box.


----------



## Wood Duck

Thank you Northern Skies, Winning your caller would make up for my not recieving one cent of the trillion dollars of stimulus money from Uncle Sam!


----------



## GK1

Give it up!! I promise to take pictures of it covered in red & white!!


----------



## Pheazant_Slayer

Ive always loved snow goose hunting the few times that I have gone. My dad does not really take me too often so it is hard to get out in the field. Maybe with this E-caller he will be more willing and excited to take me out. I have always wanted to go decoying snows but he says its alot of work. I know this is true but maybe we could increase our success rate with a Northern Skies E-caller.

Thank you very much!


----------



## aboller

SQUAWK BOX!!!!


----------



## mikehaines70

please i neeeeed it!!!! i cant afford one so free is all i can do thanks


----------



## Tanner Cattanach

sign me up!!! looks like bad a$$. i would to take it for sure!


----------



## 58452

Bring on the noise! Thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## WIdawg22

An old Indian tale.. squawking is better than talking! 
-Thanks 4 the support


----------



## shooteminthelips

Would love to try out one of these calllers! They look like the cats behind!


----------



## snownado chaser

I would love to work some snows with this caller! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## ProDucker1187

I want to see some s&b's work it to this!!! thanks for the chance


----------



## lynxx69

This is a really sweet Giveaway! Snows are going to hit the ground hard this Spring!!! Sign me up, THANKS!


----------



## tbauer

Thanks for the sponsership. The guy with the old indian wise tale comment, has got to take it. That is tough to beat. SIGN ME UP!!!!


----------



## Quack_Kills

I would love to win a Squawk Box just so my wife isn't the only thing squawking at my house!


----------



## mikehaines70

please NORTHERN SKIES!!!!!!!!!!!! i am to broke to buy a squawk box and i really want on!! auctually i cant afford any e caller rite now but this would sure help!!!!!


----------



## Mnflatlander

Can't kill 'em without a Squawk Box. Please sign me up! Thanks guys! :sniper:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Thanks for becoming a sponsor and the opportunity to win one of you e callers!


----------



## SuperX2Shootr

Great contest! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Thanks For sponsoring a great site with such a great product. Ive hunted with a squawk box before and they are unbelievable, but still do not have one myself so maybe i will get lucky :thumb: Thanks again and cant wait to shoot some snows.


----------



## hAg3475

If it flies, it dies!!! Make it rain!!!


----------



## randyhowell

man i would ive my three legged hunting dog for this e-caller conservation season is in fuul swing here in texas that sqauk box would look and sound good in my fields here yall may be able to here it there thanks have a great one randy p.s love this web site thanks for being a sponsor later


----------



## Duckslayerx

I was a on my first snow goose killing spree a year ago and now i'm trying to get my own spread going......this would def. help.

Thanks for the chance and this site keeps improving and is an awesome help for young rookies like myself.


----------



## Fatdembo

Burn'em up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love me some tundra chickens. :******:


----------



## guppy

sign me up. I would love a squawk box


----------



## benelliguyusa85

Thank you northern skies for suporting a great site. 
:beer: If i win ill set it up in the living room to drowned out the sounds of my nagging wife and take pictures


----------



## Wrestler720

i'd sure like to win that so i can blast some geese or heck maybe a couple 'yotes


----------



## pintailslammer

Sign me up as well

We have lots of coyotes up here in Alberta Canada, Just what I need to trick the old wise coyote!

Pintailslammer


----------



## Metalman

Count me in!! Thanks Northern Skies!


----------



## fubar

im in


----------



## Norm70

count me in too thanks for the sponsorship!!!!! :thumb:

you didn't name this product after anyones wife did you???


----------



## littlecatches

count me in! thanks


----------



## CMURPHY

I could really pound some snows & yotes with that thing!!!!!!!

Sign me up


----------



## drduck

with a honk honk here, and a honk honk there, the snow geese will be coming from everywhere!


----------



## Firehunter

Help this MO Firefighter who has been trying to make an e-caller out of old sirens. I cant get the right tone and know your calls have what it takes to bring the geese in. Cant wait to try my hand at the snows 1st season. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## mikehaines70

give it to me rough squawk box!!!! i neeed one!!!!!!!


----------



## Sean.Cripe

Count me in please...thanks


----------



## muskat

Thanks for the chance at a Squawk Box!


----------



## jim and tucker

sure could use a new caller, the old one is wearing out... thanks. jimandtucker.


----------



## Nick Roehl

Count me in!!


----------



## SBEII

Now I know what all the squawking is about!

Squawk Box.....Caution....Major contributing factor to whiteouts on all flyways!


----------



## lader

Dear Squawkbox,

Hi I am a poor collegekid who doesnt even know if collegekid is one word or two words because I dont pay attention in class if I go because I either skip class to hunt or am looking on NODAK outdoors to read about hunting as well as see others sucessful outings, I could sure use you this spring to put a hurtin on them all adult white devils!!!

Lader,

Lader


----------



## reelslick

Count me in. When my neighbors get a bit loud the caller can tone them down. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## gamberc

Count me in i could use an alarm clock for the gf :rock: as well to bring the snows down


----------



## sodakhunter13

I suppose I better get in on the fun! Count me in! Nothin like pissin the neighbors off with a new loud ecaller!


----------



## avv604

Pick me! Pick me!

I could sure use a new box like this for predator and crow hunting!


----------



## troutman1976

sine me up


----------



## greenheadkilla

dont have a sob story like most of these other people, but would sure like to win it. count me in. :thumb:


----------



## 870 XPRS

You had two pair of gloves this whole time???


----------



## commander019

Put me in. Thanks!!


----------



## Snow-Blue 52761

Put me in,I'm in need of a caller :thumb:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Closed - see finalists here:

viewtopic.php?f=27&t=80001


----------



## raamw

Count me in


----------



## huntin1

Thank you for sponsering our site Northern Skies.

Sign me up for the squawk box.

huntin1


----------

